# Riverwide Strainer Ouray Town Run @ Dexter Creek



## thebohnecollector (Jun 16, 2010)

There is currently a riverwide strainer about 50 feet past Dexter Creek. 1 kayaker was caught yesterday. It is impassible currently.


----------

